# 3x3x3 Puzzles: Unique? Fast? Rare? (Not a "What cube to buy?" thread)



## andrewgk (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm looking to try out some new puzzles and was wondering what kind of 3x3x3's I should get. I'm one of those weird guys who likes collecting weird things that other people don't really have; I don't know it may be a bad spending habit or something. I don't care...

anyway, what cubes do you think are worth having in my cube collection?
I just recently started cubing and have the Lubix Ultimate Guhong and a Stickerless Dayan GuHong. I purchased the stickerless after I tried out the Guhong and felt how amazing it was. I decided having a stickerless one would be a good addition to my collection, especially since I enjoy the vibrant colors of it. I also have a LanLan 2x2x2.

What I'm looking for are puzzles which have unique (but not crappy) traits. Some examples are: really good corner cutting, weird/great design, different feel to the cube (due to different plastics, piece casting, etc.), etc.
_Please note, that although I'm looking for unique puzzles; I don't want puzzles that are crap i.e. puzzles that pop a lot, are horrendous at corner cutting, lock up a lot, etc._

And on a side note, are there such things as 'tactile' stickers? I was using my friends 4x4x4 and they had a really nice feel to them.

Thanks for posting and links would be greatly appreciated!

_*Edit: I just realized... this is kind of a "What cube to buy?" thread... -fail-*_

On the "To Buy List":
Dayan 5 (ZhanChi)
Dayan LingYun (Maybe)
ShengShou 3x3x3
Mf8 Legend


----------



## c1829 (Feb 20, 2011)

The ShengShou 3x3 has really strangely shaped pieces for a 3x3 plus its pretty fast.


----------



## gundamslicer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mf8 legend is a new mechanism


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 20, 2011)

andrewgk said:


> I'm looking to try out some new puzzles and was wondering what kind of 3x3x3's I should get. I'm one of those weird guys who likes collecting weird things that other people don't really have;


 
You like collecting weird things that other people don't have.... but you just mentioned 3x3x3s. Perhaps I'm missing something. If you want to be unique, look at this thread. http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=12766 then find whatever puzzle you like and look for where to buy it. Scour ebay and trade threads on twistypuzzles. Good luck.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 20, 2011)

hi
hello
hiya


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 20, 2011)

MaruBlues 3x3.
Alpha II-SV
The Dayan 3x3
Maru mini
Studio cube


----------



## toker5 (Feb 20, 2011)

_Studio cube_

Beware of the current edition that you can get from puzl.co.uk (and could previously get from c4u at a really steep price). They are not of the original design, and they are total and utter crap. Don't matter how you tension or lubricate them, they're still crap.


----------



## hic2482w (Feb 21, 2011)

The ZhanChi doesn't look any different from the LingYun, IMHO, but then again, i haven't looked at the pictures very closely


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 21, 2011)

Guhong and edison. both are good with lube.


----------



## andrewgk (Feb 21, 2011)

I just really enjoy seeing the mechanisms of 3x3x3's. What I'm really looking for is the uniqueness of the mechanism rather than how the puzzle looks. Besides, I really can't handle cubes that shapeshift- it really bothers me and I can't stand using them. The only cube that I would consider getting that kind of shapeshifts is the Mefferts Gear Cube Extreme.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 21, 2011)

Uniqueness and creativity?

Alpha II (the Legend)
Alpha III (out of production)
Alpha IV (most pop-resistant cube ever besides the Alpha CC)
Alpha V (former king of all 3x3s)
Alpha Haiyan (AKA Haiyan's cube)
Alpha I-SV (extremely rare)
Alpha II-SV (pretty unique)
Alpha III-SV (one of the Alpha top guns)
Alpha IV-SV (dunno where you can get them)
Alpha V-SV (Highly regarded amonge Chinese cubers)
Alpha mini 5.2&4.6 (the mini cubes that shocked the community)


It's seems that Alpha really dares to try new things...even with several failures, they still continue to progress.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 21, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> The ZhanChi doesn't look any different from the LingYun, IMHO, *but then again, i haven't looked at the pictures very closely*


 
If you do then you'll notice several differences 

Will be posting an MF8 Legend review later in the day for those interested...


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 21, 2011)

Daniel, but you forgot to mention that the A-IV is horrible. I couldn't get my tensions right so it was always locking up and getting stuck here or stuck there. I lubed it, I showed it love.... no use.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 21, 2011)

Is the Alpha V-SV the same as an Alpha V-f ?


----------



## ManSpider (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah.



b4p4076 said:


> Is the Alpha V-SV the same as an Alpha V-f ?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 22, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> If you do then you'll notice several differences
> 
> Will be posting an MF8 Legend review later in the day for those interested...


 
Strange because, why would anyone make a statement like that when they knew they didn't even pay attention.....:fp




Whyusosrs? said:


> Daniel, but you forgot to mention that the A-IV is horrible. I couldn't get my tensions right so it was always locking up and getting stuck here or stuck there. I lubed it, I showed it love.... no use.


 
Well, you knew, and acknoledged, that it's your fault that you couldn't get the tension right. Why, then, would you blame it on the cube right after you admitted that it's your own problem?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 22, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Well, you knew, and acknoledged, that it's your fault that you couldn't get the tension right. Why, then, would you blame it on the cube right after you admitted that it's your own problem?


 
Because I played with the tensions for quite a while. There is no good tension. If there is, I must have missed it through a week of use and adjustment. Perhaps I did indeed miss the perfect tension, but I doubt that I missed it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 22, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Because I played with the tensions for quite a while. There is no good tension. If there is, I must have missed it through a week of use and adjustment. Perhaps I did indeed miss the perfect tension, but I doubt that I missed it.


 
Alright, alright. Just simply pointing out the contradiction in your post


----------



## linkin182 (Feb 22, 2011)

what about the alpha cc cube?


----------



## Bapao (Feb 22, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Alpha V-SV (*Highly regarded amonge Chinese cubers*)


 
Any idea why that is? It's my least favorite DIY 3x3 of the 10 I currently own. Although my opinion is changing the more I use it, I don't see someone taking an AV-f fresh out of the box, lubing it and then doing backwards summersaults because it rocks...

Do the Chinese know something we don't?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 22, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Any idea why that is? It's my least favorite DIY 3x3 of the 10 I currently own. Although my opinion is changing the more I use it, I don't see someone taking an AV-f fresh out of the box, lubing it and then doing backwards summersaults because it rocks...
> 
> Do the Chinese know something we don't?


 
I think it's the attitude.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 23, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> I think it's the attitude.


 
That attitude being; to take something that's not very good and pretend that it's great? I kinda had that notion after I had restickered my AV-f and it looked prettier 

It's a fast cube with good feedback qualities but it requires a light hand to make it effective. Even then it doesn't best any of my better cubes....
I thought it may have to do with general cubing style differences or something along those lines.


----------

